

How the Hashtag Became a Worldwide Phenomenon - youshaei
http://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2013/11/07/the-secret-behind-twitters-ipo-how-the-hashtag-became-a-worldwide-phenomenon/

======
tokenrove
Hm. No mention of the obvious IRC connection.

------
jackhammons
It's interesting that we live in an era where a microblogging website with no
innate value can be worth more than the most popular professional social
network with paying members.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2013/11/08/twitter-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2013/11/08/twitter-
reminds-us-this-time-isnt-different-after-all/)

